# should I stay home when contractors are working or should I split



## randomHomeOwner (Jul 20, 2016)

I know this forum is for pro-contractors, apologies if this question seems out of place here, but I want a real opinion from the guys who have the cred's to give it.

Im a homeowner and Im about to have all of the windows in my house replaced (42). Im using a reputable local company that does a ton of work in my area, The contractor said its 'cool' if Im not home, but several of my friends say I should stay.
I want to know what contractors think, does it bug you guys when the owner is home? 
I don't want to piss these guys off, I trust the company, I don't have anything they would want to pocket and my wife's underwear is about as boring as it gets.
What do you think?
thank you!


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

If it's as you say, as long as you stay out of the work area, it really shouldn't matter either way...

More guys will likely get bothered not by the ones who hang around so much (it's your house) but by the ones who are constantly interrupting the flow of work with question after question instead of waiting for an appropriate time (unless REALLY important)...


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Id be thrilled if you were there in the morning to let us in and answer any questions, popped back in at 10 with donuts, then left, came back at 2 with gatorades, gave us instructions on locking up, then left. But I wouldn't mind if you stayed as long as you stayed out of the way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

It's never mattered to me if they stay or go as long as they are out of my way and don't want to play my shadow for the day.

Nothing worse then a HO hovering over your shoulder all day.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

Ideally they're there when I get there in the morning, head out for the day (but are reachable if something comes up), then return home when I'm packing up so we can go over the work done that day and address things that come up (if any). 

Almost all of my work is done in occupied homes though, so working with homeowners around is just part of doing the job, it doesn't bother me, just please keep children and pets out of the working area. Pets are more of a concern to me than the people usually. Having to make sure you close the door every time so the cat doesn't get out while trying to bring in materials, or animals being around while you're trying to skim coat a wall is way more annoying than clients being home. 

What I don't like is when they hover and interrupt the work flow or start asking questions to subcontractors/employees. I prefer to be the single point of contact when there are questions.


----------



## Ken Drake (Apr 27, 2016)

*Either way is good*

I'm fine either way, but I do like to touch base with the homeowner every day. The daily communication is important to keep everyone on the same page.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

You say your Wife's underwear is boring? I'll be the judge of that!! :thumbsup:......:whistling


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

gbruzze1 said:


> Id be thrilled if you were there in the morning to let us in and answer any questions, popped back in at 10 with donuts, then left, came back at 2 with gatorades, gave us instructions on locking up, then left. But I wouldn't mind if you stayed as long as you stayed out of the way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What he said


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

SectorSecurity said:


> It's never mattered to me if they stay or go as long as they are out of my way and don't want to play my shadow for the day.
> 
> Nothing worse then a HO hovering over your shoulder all day.


Second this guy too


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

blacktop said:


> You say your Wife's underwear is boring? I'll be the judge of that!! :thumbsup:......:whistling




It ain't gotta be better, just gotta be different!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimberlineMD (Jan 15, 2008)

I tell my customers that they paid to see the show.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

randomHomeOwner said:


> I know this forum is for pro-contractors, apologies if this question seems out of place here, but I want a real opinion from the guys who have the cred's to give it.
> 
> Im a homeowner and Im about to have all of the windows in my house replaced (42). Im using a reputable local company that does a ton of work in my area, The contractor said its 'cool' if Im not home, but several of my friends say I should stay.
> I want to know what contractors think, does it bug you guys when the owner is home?
> ...


Stay home, someone has to make coffee and buy lunch :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

random homeowner...get out of here:whistling


----------



## Krok (Jul 9, 2016)

randomHomeOwner said:


> Im a homeowner and Im about to have all of the windows in my house replaced (42). Im using a reputable local company that does a ton of work in my area, The contractor said its 'cool' if Im not home, but several of my friends say I should stay.


A lot of replacement window jobs may be ran by a company, but it could be hit or miss as far as if they are using their own employees or are using subs for your house. 
For windows in a whole house, I'd prefer you not be there as it'll be a group of people moving about doing our thing, different people in different rooms, staging, etc. 


Personally I like people but professionally I don't like homeowners, so I'd just as soon you not be there no matter what I do.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Your house. You do what you want.

Stay the heck out of the way.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> random homeowner...get out of here:whistling




He won't get out of OUR forum, why's he gonna get out of HIS house? lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I would watch these guys like a hawk. Make sure you have a light chair so you can move it from room to room. I don't trust contractors. I feel uncomfortable having me in my own house.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

EricBrancard said:


> I would watch these guys like a hawk. Make sure you have a light chair so you can move it from room to room. I don't trust contractors. I feel uncomfortable having me in my own house.




That's why you sleep with one eye open 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

gbruzze1 said:


> That's why you sleep with one eye open
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And I make my wife count the silverware every morning.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Is that why you wear a Swatch? :laughing:


----------

